# Echo Ion XL 8wt



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the review! That goes to show people out there that no matter who tells you that a certain rod is the best, it's MOST important to go cast it 1st with the line that is recommended for it. Most people's casting style is a little different than the next guy. I can see why IFFF wanted to teach everyone the same techniques, to get everyone casting the same. But we all live in a big wide world with diverse ways of doing things. So what's great for one might just be ok for another, especially when it comes to fly rods. Likewise, what's ok or good for someone else can be great for you!

Glad you found what works best for you!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks backwater. Honestly, had he told me the name of it and given me time to research, I would have come in looking down on it based on price. I've thrown the TFO Mangrove, BVK, and TICrx or whatever on that last one, as well as several Allen's and others. For me it had the best loop with the least effort and great accuracy. I highly recommend trying it if given the chance.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have been tempted to try a budget Echo for awhile. Thanks for the review.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Have heard nothing but good things about the Echo rods, but have yet to cast one.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Have heard nothing but good things about the Echo rods, but have yet to cast one.


Chris, I went to the Compound Board Shop in South Sarasota. I met a couple of guys there and the owner. All nice guys. They have some really cool fly tying materials as well. Anyways, they are an Echo dealer, as well as Scott and others, including big names on the fly reels . Worth the road trip. I would add it to a package road trip where you drag the boat down, fish some new spots for you, then hit the "Shop" on the way back out! 

Shameless plug! Ha!

http://www.compoundboardshop.com/


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Good to know...I'm familiar with Compound, but didn't know they carried Echo. The only other place I've seen them has been Tampa Fishing Outfitters, but those were 12wts instead of 8wts.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I know this thread is dead, but I am thinking about selling my Redington path for an Ion Xl. How have you liked it, after all this time?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@bonehead, I still really like it. I've upgraded my 8wt to an Orvis Helios 2 but I still throw it quite often. I even got a 9wt version. I put the BTT 8wt line on the 8wt and it throws like a champ!


----------

